# New 240g Tank, any input would be great



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have finally saved up for this Dream tank for me and here are the plans.

Display tank
240g 72x30x25, (longest I can fit and deepest) 2 rear overflows
1 inch of sand, 2x 1150 power heads, as much live rock as I can fit to make it look nice and space for fish to swim. 

Sump system (is this overkill?)
Under Display
95 gallon 48x24x17, 1 rear overflow, no power heads
2 inches of sand, a lot of live rock, clean up inverts in this tank

100 gallon refugium 72x18x17 in utility room next to tank, 1 rear overflow, 3 small power heads for algea turnover, Cheto, Sea Lettuce, Ora Gracilari, and fern plants, 6 inch DSB, live rock away from algea, lots of shrimp, copods

27 gallon return tank 36x12 1/2x 13, for marineland 300 protein skimmer, and PondMaster 4000gph pump, should be about 2500gph after length of return tubes,

all the sumps will flow into each other with gravity

384wt lighting 72 inch Compact fluorescent Lamp

Stock of fish all 2-3 inch to start

Clown Trigger 
Blue Faced Angel
Magnificent Foxface
Dog Faced Puffer
Purple Tang
Harlequin Tusk
Blue Head Wrasse

Can I put in another tang?? Achillie Tang, Yellow Belly Blue Tang or a Lieutenant Tang??

How about a Bi Color Goat Fish?? These all don't seem aggressive enough with the main tank fish??

Over all about 400 lbs of live sand, 400lbs of live rock and 450 gallons of water. I heard the more water volume with FOWLR tanks the better and I have the room to do this.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

And I am building the custom stand to fit that sump in it


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You might be able to get away with the hog fish if the trigger does not take a liking to his barbels,I have seen it done. The purple tangs are notorious for not getting along with others so I would recommend getting your other tang in first to help avoid some conflict.Don't forget that you will not really have much of a clean up crew with the puffer and trigger on the loose so I would keep the lights down if you don't have any corals.This will be one massive body of salt water.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wont have any inverts in the main tank.. That's why I was going to try a goat fish in the main tank to stir the sand.. I am mostly worried about the clown trigger picking on the tangs.. The purple tang will handle his self fine but the other tangs are more peaceful that I have read.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah the clown triggers get too big for my taste.They can get rather large and nippy but I have seen a couple that were just fine with other large fish such as the sailfin tang.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I heard clown trigger fish you have to watch around the 2-3 year mark.. if they are stable you should be fine.. if not.. be ready to take out and not be attached... so I have a 100 gallon refugium to move too if this happens and then I can replace him.. with a Huma trigger or red tail if I have too.. but this I my dream tank so I need to try.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, this tank is going to rock! Will be following and seeing it beauty being set up!


----------

